# Do you hate vert?



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I fully agree. The hill I go to is very much a beginner's hill and every jump except one had the vert take-off. I think the only guys capable of spinning off axis were the park maintenance kid and his two buddies who built them. Every other kid who I saw attempt them just got bucked wildly into the air. Amusing as hell from the lift but annoying for the kids and to me the few times I did want to hit a few booters.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> I fully agree. The hill I go to is very much a beginner's hill and every jump except one had the vert take-off. I think the only guys capable of spinning off axis were the park maintenance kid and his two buddies who built them. Every other kid who I saw attempt them just got bucked wildly into the air. Amusing as hell from the lift but annoying for the kids and to me the few times I did want to hit a few booters.


Nothing worse than cookin' into a booter to loose control coming off the lip.. The main reason why I'm more rail/box oriented.. A couple big slams off those lips quickly diminished my confidence..

Where do you ride SD? I'm from Cornwall:dunno:


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Personally, as long as they are shaped properly, I like jumps that throw you up in the air.

I understand why some people don't like being so high, or have trouble staying level in their spins though. A lot of the jumps at Northstar and Squaw are like that - it's like the park designer expects everyone to go inverted off of them.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

chronicsmoke said:


> Nothing worse than cookin' into a booter to loose control coming off the lip.. The main reason why I'm more rail/box oriented.. A couple big slams off those lips quickly diminished my confidence..
> 
> Where do you ride SD? I'm from Cornwall:dunno:


My pass is at Pakenham because it is cheap and only a couple minutes from our cottage which we need to shovel off every time it snows. I also ride the close Quebec ones like Fortune and Cascades throughout the season just to change it up a bit.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice, I ride the mosquito tit they call Rigaud after work because it's 45 mins away from me.. But on weekends I've been heading to Sauveur pretty much exclusively just for their park.. with a trip to Tremblant and Orford in there somewhere.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Couldn't agree more. Back in the old day, jumps used to be built like this... Except you'd hit this coming from the bottom right in the picture, over the jump. If you didn't get enough speed you'd just roll over the jump. Too much speed and you could lift your legs on the face to absorb the jump and abort. Made for very easy progression.










Now most jumps I see look like this. And frankly, my balls aren't that big.










Which is probably why I prefer freeriding, so I get to hit stuff like this... Where you can go as big or as small as you want depending on your mood.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Jump I did at Mt. Hood circa 1999


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lonerider said:


> Jump I did at Mt. Hood circa 1999


F%^& that shit!!!


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

see that MT hood lip while being advanced actually looks fun.

really fun.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

As long as the transition in the landing is built right, I don't mind. I like tabletops or slight step ups with a lot of lip that you can send really deep; those are really safe because you can't hit that hard if you clear the knuckle and even if you come up short, it's still safe.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Flat jumps are just as bad. Nothing worse than not being able to speed check a jump and still not having enough speed to spin off it. The jumps here are built completely flat or massive kickers with no transition. I just wanna join the park crew to show them how to build jumps. They just don't know how to build lips and transitions right.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Flat jumps are just as bad.


I agree... to me spinning off a jump while you are only a few feet above the ground (even if you are covering like 30 feet) feels less than satisfying. Basically just hovercrafting over the snow... not that I demand going into lower orbit... just high enough to be able to fly "over" someone standing in the gap.

This is of course separate from the fact that poorly built jumps (lippy or flat) are just not fun to ride.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't mind steep takeoffs that shoot you high as long as the landing matches up. What I don't like are super wu-tang quarter pipe lips on jumps that send you into orbit only to explode on the knuckle


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

At the begining of this season I would have argued for the flat jump, because I was comfortable on them and I was really wary of the poppy lips. I've actually come to like the more poppy steeper transitions now that I'm used to them, I find it takes less effort to spin off them and as mentioned above, the height is more satisfying.

The first time I hit one of these my chin ate my knees off the lip, so I completely understand why some people don't like them, but the fact they are in every park might give some indication that they are favorable.

I also agree with Snowolf, multiple kickers on one platform can make the best of a space and provide variety but I dont see many around...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Qball said:


> I don't mind steep takeoffs that shoot you high as long as the landing matches up. What I don't like are super wu-tang quarter pipe lips on jumps that send you into orbit only to explode on the knuckle


:thumbsup:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Like I said. There is no reason other than laziness that every jump can`t have two kickers to satisfy both types of riders....:dunno:


Agreed. Here there really isn't room for that, but they still are lazy and only build flat kickers. Almost never make the landings.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's a little off-piste jump I hit on Saturday. I only hit it once unfortunately, so I checked my speed more than I would have if I'd done it again. But jumps like this I love...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Here's a little off-piste jump I hit on Saturday. I only hit it once unfortunately, so I checked my speed more than I would have if I'd done it again. But jumps like this I love...


Me a half decade ago. Figures the one time I actually get someone to setup below and film me, I lean too far forward and wash out


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

^^^ Sweet! Like those kind of jumps too. I guess I sum up my thoughts on this thread, and in life, by saying I don't like commitment. I like jumps I can leave at the altar... :laugh:


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

So were somewhere around 50/50 on the vert issue with everybody agreeing double ramp is best when possible.

My only comment about "flat" kickers is that all my boards bend like Bekham and I can get pop off just about anything so I have never felt like more rampy jumps didn't send me up high enough. 10 feet is about how high I want to go at most. 

At the speed I like for landings I'm usually around 12-15 then whatever landing I clear in addition. Just slightly too big for me to want to try new things or even spin 3's as they aren't perfect and I can't stand crashing at this point in the game.

Thanks for comments and shares

Nice jumps guys


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

foam pit area near my house has only one ramp and it is nasty vert, as in, you better want to get upside down (or at least corked to hell)... maybe by the end of the summer I'll be singing a different tune but I say bring back the double ramp 

double ramp is where it's at, but they haven't built those at my local hills in several years for some reason.

these steep jumps are particularly bad in the midwest where grooming leaves a lot to be desired. Often I will ride for a few hours at night or even on a Saturday afternoon and you don't ever see _anyone_ hitting these jumps. The ski areas are wasting $$$ building features that nobody wants to or is capable of using, just so one kid on their park crew can huck doubles a few times.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

These days its either too much or not enough. I mean I want air but like others have said I dont want to be forced to back flip or cork to land a jump. Also the higher you go the harder you fall and I dont want to bust anything up trying something Danny Kass or T.Rice would do.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i love dat wu-tang


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

I actually angrily made that comment to one of the park guys at my local mountain.

I was like dude, no one is in the park. NO one is hitting that shit. He kinda looked at me like Oh Really? (he had this wicked beard)

so i look back and i see him about 35 feet in the air just doing the dirtiest delayed 360' i have ever seen in my life.

i was basically shocked awed and all "im going home now with little balls i have left"

DAMN THAT GUY WAS GOOD. wtf he was doing working there I do not know lol.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Intheshit said:


> I actually angrily made that comment to one of the park guys at my local mountain.
> 
> I was like dude, no one is in the park. NO one is hitting that shit. He kinda looked at me like Oh Really? (he had this wicked beard)
> 
> ...


I do agree that the terrain crew often builds the park for themselves (i.e. expert/semi-pro riders).


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They are pretty nice up here. The two small jump lines are flat, the two medium lines have a little lip and the large jump line sends it. There are tons of people p here that take the large line. I like a little lip but also like a little bit of a step up when it's lippy so you don't pound as hard on a wipe out.... I'm not really comfortable in the air and only do straight air and occasionally a 180 or 360. No flipping for me even though I really wanna learn back flips. After my leg break I'll probably chill on that shit.... 

My 12 y/o and his riding mates, some are instructors up to about 35, send it on all the jumps. My son wont do the 50'+ jumps but there is a 10 year old that is pretty good up here that will hit anything in front of him.... He is a damn good skateboarder too, we would always run in to him in the parks last summer.... A lot of riders don't care what they are hitting and just adapt to the jumps they have. I told my boy if he wants to be competitive he can't bitch about it, all he can do is hit it and send it.....

Every rider is different but if no one will hit your jumps out there you should talk to the management about it..... The park crew doesn't matter in their eyes.... Customers matter.

The park crews up here are very good though, some ex pros and some up and coming guys. The guy that runs the park cat crew up here makes jump lines for all levels and respects the newbs for sure. There is no excuse for a shitt park if they have a crew there on staff...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

lonerider said:


> I do agree that the terrain crew often builds the park for themselves (i.e. expert/semi-pro riders).


qft.......


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Bear is like that. Better check yourself before you wreck yourself because there is plenty of stuff that the average snowboarder is not going to hit.


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, I do "check" myself , thats why I have never "wrecked" myself.

some shit is just evil =)

Jawbreaker - The Art of FLIGHT Teaser - YouTube

if you have seen the video, you can easily tell that lago's successful hit was a fluke, as he had barely any control coming off the lip and fluked it. his second was death for him as he was dropping straight down and happened to land in a rut.

THAT is a situation that could have been avoided.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttam said:


> Bear is like that. Better check yourself before you wreck yourself because there is plenty of stuff that the average snowboarder is not going to hit.



this is so true. There have been a couple features at bear I'd see from the chairlift and go "wtf?" Then I saw you hit two of them in one of your vids! Nice work!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ttam said:


> Bear is like that. Better check yourself before you wreck yourself because there is plenty of stuff that the average snowboarder is not going to hit.


Hence I go to summit. Those are features I can hit :laugh:

Bear is fucking nuts


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

Ahem? Links please!!! Likes to watch wink wink


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

At least we can all say our park doesn't have these. :laugh:


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> At least we can all say our park doesn't have these. :laugh:


That's beautiful to say the least, but it just doesn't look fun to ride on.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ooohh, ahhhh.
I'd like a lounge chair & some popcorn for that behemoth.

Is that @ a resort? or is that for like a video or something?

TT


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

That is sickness


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> At least we can all say our park doesn't have these. :laugh:


new desktop background...check!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Gotta give credit to WiredSport. Saw it on their Facebook and knew it belonged here.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> new desktop background...check!


Good call.

It's now mine as well.


----------

